# Labor Day Week



## New River Rat (Sep 18, 2018)

Had a few close friends and like-minded yahoos spend a week with me chasing bronzebacks on the New in VA. Lots of fish up to 18" were caught, but this was the star of the week. My friend pictured here is a true river rat and for him to catch his personal best on my watch.....PRICELESS!


An honest 22" smallmouth.


----------



## overboard (Sep 18, 2018)

Definitely a nice small mouth! =D>


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 18, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## handyandy (Sep 19, 2018)

Awesome fish there, did he submit for a VA citation fish? One of the times the Army had me in Fort Lee I was close to a citation smallie, caught one that went just over 19". The new is an awesome river some beautiful scenery and some good smallies in it.


----------



## New River Rat (Sep 19, 2018)

handyandy said:


> Awesome fish there, did he submit for a VA citation fish?



Nah, we don't do that much anymore, since the VDGIF started charging for them. They don't realize how we skewed the citation numbers are in VA. I caught 17 20"ers in six months in 2001.


----------



## handyandy (Sep 20, 2018)

didn't know they charged for them, when I've been there I've managed some nice smallies, but never quiet had one go 20". I was usually fishing a james or another little river that was real close to fort lee. I tried the new river the first time on my way back home from fort lee this past summer that I messaged you about. I'll have to make my way to the new again. Awesome smallie there I wasn't that lucky on my last trip out that way. Just saw this article today the length in inches is only just over 21" so if documented correctly your friend could have had the record lol. I had no idea there was a record for longest catch and release smallmouth. Who knew? I just came by the article going on wired2fish to put in for their give aways. 

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/LongFormArticle/Record-Catch-and-Release-Smallmouth-Caught-122166629/#122166629_1


----------

